# New Guy needs help with 1st cycle



## Gil0902 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey guys I am new to this forum, I have been doing most of my research here but I still have some questions.

I was planning on doing my 1st cycle. I am 19, 5'7 165lbs. I'm a slim guy and it has been very difficult to bulk up and I have been stuck at this weight for a while.
My cycle plan is as follows:

Dbol 30mg/ED Weeks 1-4
Test E 250mg/wk Weeks 1-10

I was wondering when I should start HCG and what dosage if I don't want my nuts to get small, and I wanted to know if I should use arimidex during the cycle or after and what should I do for pct? 
What should I take if I want to keep water retention to a minimum?

I also need to find a domestic supplier, I know most the guys tell you to research more, but I can't seem to find a good site. I prefer buying domestic to avoid any problems with customs


----------



## dagambd (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey man, you really need to think about taking aas at your age. I dont even know where to start with your planned cycle or the shit you are going to do to your body at your age. Have you done any research at all? I am not trying to tear you down but there are specific posts in regards to first cycles and HCG that will answer your very basic questions. Furthermore, the first cycle article posted by heavyiron will answer most of your questions which is apparent to me you have not read and should stop reading my post right now and go read that article. Domestic sources are very easy to find if you just look in the sponsor section. One that comes to mind is domestic-supply. It is the domestic that kind of gives it away. You are not ready. Eat and lift heavy for the next six years, educate yourself and then look at aas. Good luck. My two cents.


----------



## Gil0902 (Nov 1, 2014)

Is it really that dangerous? Even for a light cycle with just dbol and just 250mg/wk of test-e? wouldn't the hcg keep my nuts pumping their natural testosterone during the cycle?


----------



## dagambd (Nov 1, 2014)

Im not a doctor nor would I presume to think I know everything in regards to aas. However, everything that I have read leads me to believe that using aas for performance enhancement before the age of 25-26 can negatively impact normal physiological growth. At your age and your normal testosterone levels, if you want to bulk up you need to eliminate most cardio, lift heavy and leave no calorie to waste. And im not talking about calories from doughnuts and shit.  Im  talking about good quality protein, fats and carbs. You need to eat all the time. Low reps and heavy weights.


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 2, 2014)

You are 19 yrs old...you are cycling? 

You are worried about your nutz getting small and water retention?  

You are a fucking retard.

You need to get your fucking priorities in order.

Get the cabbage out of your fucking head.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 2, 2014)

^^^^^^Wow! Didnt see that coming. The real Raysd just stood up.


----------



## zionoir626 (Nov 2, 2014)

The right thing is not to juice at your age.....period!!!  Being a hard gainer sucks........I am one!! Your solution is diet, diet, diet......that's where research is needed...


----------



## jcsl (Nov 2, 2014)

listen these guys might come off as harsh but if we didnt really care we would just tell you to go for it and watch as you get screwed up, all too often guys come on and say there diet it on point or even perfect and 99.99999% of the time they think thats true but are sadly mistaken, i can guarentee you that if you posted your diet and asked for legit help instead assuming everything is on point, we could help you put on some real size before your accutally ready to turn to aas


----------



## UberJedi (Nov 2, 2014)

Take some creatine EAT SOME FOOD and call us in 6 years.  Seriously eat, eat, eat and then eat again. Get aquainted with nutrient dense foods. Whole eggs, PB (other nut butters will work as well), Potatoes (White and Sweet), Pasta (Whole wheat and regular), OATS, Rice, Red Meat (90/10 or better) Chicken, Salmon, WHOLE milk, I could go on and on.  You are a hard gainer because you will not eat. And eat often 6-12 meals a day. If you feel you need a weight gainer shake Mix Protein powder, oats, PB, banana and whole milk. Cook in bulk. Get a membership to a bulk shopping store and buy tons of food. If you are broke there are lots of videos on YouTube about getting big on 100 buks a week. Fuck excuses eat. It might be hard the first few weeks but when your body adjusts to it you will grow big time. 

 Just a discalimer about AAS. Once you start it there is no gaurentee that your body will ever return to its natrual state. HCG is a precaution not a gaurentee. You could fuck your hormones up for the rest of your life. Not to mention you are using slightly higher than a TRT dose and really won't get much from it. Your hormones are more than likely really close to what your are dosing.  Don't take PH's either. They shut you down as well.  Once you find the right balance of food and a workout that works for you the gainZ will come. 

Good luck


----------



## SoCalSwole (Nov 2, 2014)

Your test is at its highest point it will ever likely be (naturally) right now. It is possible that he 250 mg of test you planning to add is not much more than the natural level you body is currently making. An average level for a healthy kid your age is 20-30mg a day that you make naturally. that's 210mg a week on the high side. Why would you risk shutting yourself down during your prime for a measly 40mg and that's if the stuff you get is dosed properly. I wouldnt mess with it. Train hard let your tendons and joints get used to heavy weight put on 15 pounds naturally then if you still want to be bigger come back when your 26. In the meantime research so when you come back you ask intelligent questions.

Give it time. eat and train.


----------



## mattj (Nov 2, 2014)

My 1st and worst, was at 17. No idea what I was doing (25 yrs ago). Body shut down for 6 months after. 
At 19 all you have to do is eat and train for great results. Wait for 5-6 years then think about it.


----------



## bayou boy (Nov 2, 2014)

You don't need gear at 19. Train hard and eat good. You need to think about your future. Do you ever want to have kids? My first cycle I said was going to be a one time thing that was four cycles ago and I have gear on the way. I was well past 19. My point is Idk anyone who ever just did one cycle. I'm no expert or vet on here but only advice I will ever give anyone under mid 20's is stay away from all drugs.


----------

